# Trump can predict terrorists (according to Trump)



## AZ Jim (Nov 25, 2015)

http://www.nbcnews.com/politics/201...mp-says-he-can-predict-terrorism-feel-n469281


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 25, 2015)

If not for who he is...it reminds you of a wino on a park bench ranting and raving. Except those guys people tend to turn away from. Trump gets audiences and applause instead of medication.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 25, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> If not for who he is...it reminds you of a wino on a park bench ranting and raving. Except those guys people tend to turn away from. Trump gets audiences and applause instead of medication.


 It makes us all look stupid doesn't it?


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 25, 2015)

Mortifying indeed...imagine across the water, there are people who think Trump represents America


----------



## BobF (Nov 25, 2015)

Just wait till spring.    There will be different crowd by then.   I am surprised he got this far.   But I really do like not listening to all the polished BS the professional party folks love to use.   Never can tell who is telling the truth or lies with the professional ones.  That also includes your buddy Hillary.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 25, 2015)

BerNIE, BerNIE, BerNIE...although it's true how GQ summed up his sense of style. They visualize him being photographed in robe and slippers, bringing in the newspaper from the white house lawn. Maybe he's not so polished, but that's part of his charm.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 25, 2015)

I like Bernie. A genuinely principled man.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 25, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I like Bernie. A genuinely principled man.



BUT not electable, the socialist tag has him pegged as a "commie".


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 25, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Mortifying indeed...imagine across the water, there are people who think Trump represents America



Yes, and it's embarrassing!  Most are simply baffled, just like they couldn't understand why Bush became prez...not once but twice.  I hate to say it but Trump and Carson make Bush look smart.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 25, 2015)

I've been looking at Bernie vs Hillary... and while I agree with Bernie on so many things, he is really very limited in his foreign policy cred..  He is more or less a one song Johnny... staying fixated on the income inequality and the rigging of the financial system.   Clinton is a much more rounded candidate.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 25, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I've been looking at Bernie vs Hillary... and while I agree with Bernie on so many things, he is really very limited in his foreign policy cred..  He is more or less a one song Johnny... staying fixated on the income inequality and the rigging of the financial system.   Clinton is a much more rounded candidate.


 Bernie is a well meaning good ole guy but not ready for prime time.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 25, 2015)

Trump just makes me cringe every time he opens his mouth.  He is just such a a buffoon.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 25, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Trump just makes me cringe every time he opens his mouth.  He is just such a a buffoon.



...lol, me too, Butterfly, and as Annie said, the fact that he is running and is the 'top guy' is embarrassing.


----------



## Davey Jones (Nov 26, 2015)

Jackie22 said:


> ...lol, me too, Butterfly, and as Annie said, the fact that he is running and is the 'top guy' is embarrassing.



He's on top for now till the Obama voters,2 times, smarten up.


----------



## BobF (Nov 26, 2015)

The race is only beginning.   I think too many are just damned tired of the experienced politicians lying and cheating their way to the top.   This will likely change over the next couple months and one of our slickers will get nominated instead.   Just be patient.   At least it is not a push in like the other group.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2015)

Trump is quite the gem, the gift that keeps on giving...amazing!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 26, 2015)

I saw this (the thing about the reporter) on the news yesterday.  Absolutely disgusting.


----------



## mitchezz (Nov 26, 2015)

I can't believe that anyone would even consider voting for Trump. Waste of oxygen.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 26, 2015)

Well, awhile back he was my choice if I were to vote republican.  But the more he opens his mouth and spews the dramatics, the more I can't see anyone voting for this one.  Waiting for a surprise move from him, the conservative radios hosts and guests are disappointed with him too from all I hear, they just want him to go away.  I think I would vote for Kasich or even Bush before this spotlight hungry performer.  But who knows, he may be Commander in Chief someday.


----------



## BobF (Nov 26, 2015)

This is quite true about Trump.    I was surprised he got along so well.   And I have said that several times.   By April next year we will have a different person to worry about.   I still think that is so and am a bit disappointed in his communications skills.   But maybe that is what we want at a negotiating table instead of some wimpy soft spoken person with no demand of attention.

Still think that Trump will slowly be faded away and we will have a different story to worry about by spring.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 27, 2015)

......even if or when Trump fads, the replacements or no better...but, as a Democrat, let'em roll.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 27, 2015)

Now he's mocking a handicapped reporter...  Is there no limit on this guys insensitivity?   But like you Jackie...  Let 'em roll....  Showing their true colors can only help the Dems..


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 27, 2015)

I think Trump is one big, disgusting practical joke and he doesn't even want to be prez.  He's just bored and wants to entertain himself by causing an uproar between those with brains and those without.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 27, 2015)

You REALLY have to wonder if he isn't a Democrat looking to hurt the Republican party as much as he can.


----------



## BobF (Nov 27, 2015)

That point has been brought up before.   I believe that he at one time spoke as a Democrat.   Strange days these.   But again, long time till the real candidates make their way to the top of the pile.  We don't need mousy true to the political party types at all.   We do need someone with a strong voice that can help us keep this world calm.   Not sure about our current government as there was recently a meeting with other world leaders but nothing announced here that I have seen.   We do not want more, not screened, immigrants and that has been made clear by one of our top position Democrats.   What we do need is to make sure those hateful ones driving folks out of their homes and into Europe get put down quickly.


----------



## 911 (Nov 27, 2015)

I am sure that you have said or may have heard other people say, "That guy looks _________." Maybe it might be; suspicious, or like he's up to no good. We had a young Cadet that came through the academy maybe 25 years back now who actually had an uncanny talent, (maybe talent is not the right word, but it's the best that I can come up right now), that could sometimes go out to a crime scene that was searched by 20 or more other Troopers and/or volunteers and find evidence that had been missed by all of these other people. 

We thought of him as our canine and he was later given the name, "Jerry Lee" from the James Belushi movie, "K-9." We had a murder about a year or so after we named him Jerry Lee and like all good cops routinely do, "Jerry Lee" and another Trooper attended the victim's funeral in plain clothes to observe the attendees at the service at the cemetery. After the service, Jerry Lee tells his partner that the fellow wearing the blue jacket was the murderer. He couldn't tell anyone how he knew, but a thorough investigation was done on this man and indeed, it was him. This became scary to some of our Troopers. No kidding. 

The last I had heard, he was transferred to the Erie barracks and after that I had heard that he left the SP and moved to Michigan. Whether he became a cop there or not, I never heard. Other than this ability that he seemed to have, otherwise, he was like anyone else. 

I guess my point is that maybe some people do have a sixth sense. Maybe?


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 27, 2015)

The idea of Donald Trump being the commander in chief with his finger on the red button makes my blood run cold.  Really.


----------



## Karen99 (Nov 27, 2015)

Donald Trump is just going to talk himself out of a job.  That's about it.


----------



## Warrigal (Nov 27, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I think Trump is one big, disgusting practical joke and he doesn't even want to be prez.  He's just bored and wants to entertain himself by causing an uproar between those with brains and those without.



I think it is actually the Truman Show in reverse. This time the 'star' knows that it is all a fantasy to entertain the viewers but the viewers are the ones being fooled into thinking that it is actually a serious tilt at the presidency. I hope the scales fall from the eyes before it is time to vote.


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 27, 2015)

Trump has a solid 30% of the Republican vote...  apparently he is delusional enough to believe that he can win the Presidency on 30% of the Republican vote.


----------



## BobF (Nov 27, 2015)

We have no idea of the other factor bigger than either Republican or Democrat with over 40% of the voters.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2015)

BobF said:


> This is quite true about Trump.    I was surprised he got along so well.   And I have said that several times.   By April next year we will have a different person to worry about.   I still think that is so and am a bit disappointed in his communications skills.   But maybe that is what we want at a negotiating table instead of some wimpy soft spoken person with no demand of attention.
> 
> Still think that Trump will slowly be faded away and we will have a different story to worry about by spring.



He is an attention whore to be sure Bob, he's all about himself.  But I think there's a happy medium between the soft spoken types and his style of obnoxious flamboyance.  He may fade away, but if we're stuck with him as a potential presidential candidate in the election, we are wise to pay attention to what he's saying day after day in front of those cameras, each interview or speech has a new surprise in it, and it hasn't been good, IMO. 

 If he's history, then it's no big loss.  Hard to ignore him as he's always on the news bragging about how he's never wrong, never needs to apologize for anything, etc.  Just my opinion, but he sounds like a spoiled little rich boy who never grew up.


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 27, 2015)

I think Trump is one big, disgusting practical joke and he doesn't even want to be prez.  He's just bored and wants to entertain himself by causing an uproar between those with brains and those without. 

I think that sums it up well...whatta bastard, karma bites, wouldn't you like to see him have a financial disaster and get Parkinson's at the same time?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 27, 2015)

I don't think he really wants to be president, not for the right reasons anyway.  I know he does like to be top dog, number one, so being elected president would be another notch in his belt.  He may want it just to show everyone that he's a winner and the best.  I don't want to see any harm come to him, despite how much I'm growing to dislike him.


----------



## BobF (Nov 27, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> He is an attention whore to be sure Bob, he's all about himself.  But I think there's a happy medium between the soft spoken types and his style of obnoxious flamboyance.  He may fade away, but if we're stuck with him as a potential presidential candidate in the election, we are wise to pay attention to what he's saying day after day in front of those cameras, each interview or speech has a new surprise in it, and it hasn't been good, IMO.
> 
> If he's history, then it's no big loss.  Hard to ignore him as he's always on the news bragging about how he's never wrong, never needs to apologize for anything, etc.  Just my opinion, but he sounds like a spoiled little rich boy who never grew up.




I agree about his presentations and also think he will fade away before next spring and keep saying so.  If he doesn't and for some reason does get elected, hard to believe, he does have the ability to run several businesses, do some TV shows, run some beauty shows, travel the world, knows some leaders personally including Putin in Russia.   So he is no stranger to being involved in big money decisions and running activities.   All this stuff about needing to be brought up in a political life means nothing.   That was not a concern till recent years.   Remember who was able to step in after Roosevelt?   Yep, Harry Truman.    He turned out to be a very acceptable leader but did not spend over half his life learning how to be a professional politician to do so.


----------



## Jackie22 (Nov 27, 2015)

Harry Truman started his political career in the 20's in Missouri, he was in the senate for around 10 years before becoming Vice President.

Trump is no Truman.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 28, 2015)

I am so glad news coverage of Trump is very limited here. Just seeing his face makes me want to boak (vomit).  I can quickly scroll past him online.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 28, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I think Trump is one big, disgusting practical joke and he doesn't even want to be prez.  He's just bored and wants to entertain himself by causing an uproar between those with brains and those without.
> 
> I think that sums it up well...whatta bastard, karma bites, wouldn't you like to see him have a financial disaster and get Parkinson's at the same time?



FYI Fur, it's confusing if you don't do Reply with quote as it looks like you wrote this whole post. I only knew you were quoting me as I wrote it.


----------

